
Profiling serverless functions with IOpipe - adjohn
https://read.iopipe.com/using-iopipe-profiling-to-gain-crucial-observability-into-your-aws-lambda-functions-506f5dda6bdf
======
fastfiveoh
Can this do memory profiling as well?

~~~
adjohn
It's CPU only for now, but we'll be rolling out memory dumps soon!

